# Blue Tit.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Blue Tit by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Blue Tit by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Blue Tit by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice mate :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice shots there mate, these guys are busy little birds arnt they. I have been watching them in my garden, because I put up a couple of nest boxes last month, and within 15 minutes I had Blue Tits go in one, and Great Tits go in the other. So with any luck, they could produce young in our garden this year?

Did you use the flash for a couple of these photos?


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Nice shots there mate, these guys are busy little birds arnt they. I have been watching them in my garden, because I put up a couple of nest boxes last month, and within 15 minutes I had Blue Tits go in one, and Great Tits go in the other. So with any luck, they could produce young in our garden this year?
> 
> Did you use the flash for a couple of these photos?


Cheers mate. Unfortunately we don't see many Blue Tits round here. Those pics are from in around the forest. Hopefully you get a bit of luck with your youthful Tits this season 

I used the flash for the last two pics. Just the built in flash. I was pleasantly surprised by how they turned out.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Pincer said:


> Very nice mate :2thumb:


Cheers, Pincer.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Cheers mate. Unfortunately we don't see many Blue Tits round here. Those pics are from in around the forest. Hopefully you get a bit of luck with your youthful Tits this season
> 
> I used the flash for the last two pics. Just the built in flash. I was pleasantly surprised by how they turned out.


We get quite a few Blue/Great/Long Tailed Tits, that fly through our garden every day, so yes, it would be nice to see a couple of them take up the offer of my nest boxes.

Youthful tits indeed mate, those days are long gone: victory:.

I thought the last 2 pics had flash involved, they look really good for you to be using the flash.
I never use the flash for my pics, maybe i should give it a go sometime?


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> We get quite a few Blue/Great/Long Tailed Tits, that fly through our garden every day, so yes, it would be nice to see a couple of them take up the offer of my nest boxes.
> 
> Youthful tits indeed mate, those days are long gone: victory:.
> 
> ...


The flash is nearly a must with all this appalling weather we have been experiencing but you need to be very close to the subject especially with on board flash.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you two need to come here and photograph...


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Lovely pics, there's a little blue tit that visits our garden he's lovely


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> The flash is nearly a must with all this appalling weather we have been experiencing but you need to be very close to the subject especially with on board flash.


Its been pretty bad weather down here too mate:bash: I think I might try my flash soon enough, I just gotta get close enough to the subject, and as you know, birds dont like you getting too close to them.


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

Those pics are amazing!! What a little cutie!


----------

